# Tefigrama



## halo (14 Abr 2011 às 15:45)

Alguém me sabe dizer como se obtem a curva (linha) onde marcamos os ventos, no tefigrama.

Muito obrigada


----------



## Vince (14 Abr 2011 às 16:37)

O vento (direcção e intensidade) é marcado à direita do diagrama






http://parapentelazer.com.sapo.pt/Tefigrama-1.pdf


----------

